# Zander im Bolmen (Schweden)



## René F (28. August 2003)

Hallo!

Nächste Woche fahre ich mal wieder an den Bolmen in Schweden, um einen Freund zu besuchen - und natürlich zum Angeln :z 

Ich waer schon einige Male dort und habe an diesem See schon so manchen schönen Hecht und den ein oder anderen Barsch gefangen. Aber mit den Zandern will es dort eingach nicht klappen!
Ich weiß aber, dass es dort gute Zanderbestände gibt. Mit dem Netz habe ich mit einigen schwedischen Freunden regelmäßig gute Zander gefangen!  

Hat jemand einige Tipps für mich? Vielleicht jemand, der den See kennt und weiß, in welchen Ecken ich fischen muss (der See ist ja doch ganz schön groß ;+ )

Ich habe schon einige Methoden ausprobiert, von Schleppen mit Wobblern oder totem Köderfisch (beides super für Hecht...) oder mit Gummifischen in den (laut Seekarte) Tiefen Bereichen des Sees. Und auch Nachtangeln (gute Aale, aber kein Zander...).
Übrigens: Ich hoffe, mir dieses Mal ein Echolot von einemBekannten leihen zu können...

Danke schon mal,
René


----------



## barchetta (29. August 2003)

Moin,
vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mich einmal mit Schweden unterhalten, die direkt am Bolmen wohnen und natürlich auch fischen.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatten die auf Zander geschleppt- mit Downriggern.
Womit und in welcher Tiefe, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen- mein Langzeitgedächtnis spielt da nicht mit.
Aber viel Spass und Erfolg trotzdem.
Gruß
Barchetta


----------



## René F (29. August 2003)

Ok. Ich denke, ich werde mal einen der einheimischen Expertren dort aufsuchen, und mich mit ihm unterhalten... 
Die Leute, die ich dort vor Ort kenne, sind alle nicht so die Angel-Spezies. Aber ich denke, ich weiß wo ich einen guten Kontakt finde.


----------



## Janna (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von René F _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Nächste Woche fahre ich mal wieder an den Bolmen in Schweden, um einen Freund zu besuchen - und natürlich zum Angeln :z
> ...


----------



## Stonie (28. November 2003)

Welcome on Board Janna :m 

Was willst du mit deinem Post sagen  

Willst du wissen, wie der Trip nach Schweden war ;+ 

P.S.: Viel Spaß hier


----------



## Janna (28. November 2003)

*Zander im Bolmen*

Ich bin ca.3-mal im Jahr am Bolmen.in den letzten 2Jahren habe ich auch keinen kapitalen Zander gefangen.Laut einheimischen Fischern war der Fangerfolg zwischen Tannäker und Skede gut.
Also östlich der Insel Bolmsö.Gefangen habe ich sonst im Beriech zwischen 8-12m,mit tieflaufenden Wobblern in den frühen Morgenstunden  und am Abend bis Sonnenuntergang.
Mein bester Fang dieses Jahr war ein Aal von 92cm/2080Gramm
beim Nachtangeln auf Zander.
Einheimische Angler sagen,das der Vidöstern der Beste Zander-See sei.Werde ich bestimmt im Frühjahr testen.

Petri Heil.


----------



## alex (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander im Bolmen (Schweden)*

Hallo alle im Forum.
Die Meinung der schwedischen Angler kann ich teilweise bestätigen.Der Vidöstern liegt vom Bolmen nicht weit weg und ist wirklich ein hervorragender Zandersee.Ich fahre seit 7 Jahren in unregelmäßigen Abständen an den Vidöstern und konnte schon einige Zander dort landen.Zum anderen kenne ich den Bolmen nur vom hörensagen.Mit unserer Anlaufadresse am Vidöstern kann ich gerne bei Bedarf dienen.:g

Ich bin neu im Forum und möchte mich bei der Gelegenheit gleich vorstellen.
Meine große Lieblingsbeschäftigung dürfte eigendlich kein Geheimnis mehr sein.Ich glaube jeder,der einmal mit Erfolg geangelt hat,kommt schwer davon los.Wobei die Art der Angelei eigendlich keine große Rolle spielt.Hauptsache am oder auf dem Wasser.Ansonsten großer Schwedenliebhaber und Familienmensch.Das einfache durchlesen im Forum war mir ein bischen zu wenig.Bisher konnte ich so viele Tips aus den Beiträgen verwerten,das ich nun auch ein paar Erfahrungen weitergeben möchte.So weit,so gut.Nun heist es weiterlesen und ab und zu antworten.Viel Spaß im Forum.:g
#h


----------



## smutje01 (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Zander im Bolmen (Schweden)*

Ich war einige Male am Bolmen und es ist schon nicht so leicht mit den Zandern, aber am vorletzten Tag (letztes Jahr) lernten wir einen Spezi kennen. Schleppe einen Wobbler z.B. den Mann´s 20+ in chromblau !!! möglichst tief. Wir schleppten im Süden in einem ca. 10m tiefen Becken. Wenn Du den 20+ an ca. 40-50m dünner geflochtenen schleppst läuft er genau 9m, soweit noch kein Geheimnis aber Achtung, es lief am allerbesten auf chromblau. Andere 20+ in verschiedenen Farben wurden nicht genommen. Habe noch nie so krass den Einfluss der Farbe wie am Bolmen kennengelernt. Wir schleppten in 2 Booten und veranstalteten ein   richtiges vergleichsfischen mit mehreren 20+ , immer nur blau fing den Fisch |supergri 

Ob es der Mann´s ist glaube ich nicht, es wird die Farbe und genaue Tiefe sein. Immer 1 m über Grund, so war es Anfang Juni 2005. Die Zander hatten im Schnitt 3 Pfund also eher klein, aber dann reichlich.

Das der Vidöstern ein gutes Zandergewässer ist bestätigte uns auch der "Spezi" am Bolmen.


----------



## zanderlord (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zander im Bolmen (Schweden)*

hallo und guten tag,
fahre jedes jahr dort hin - siehe www.freetravelnet.de
der beste köder ist der naturköder habe ich festgestellt und auch einige grosse zander gefangen .....

hechte gehn auch gut ab - auf naturköder !

ach was ich noch festgestellt habe ist , das der köder nur etwa 10-15cm gross sein sollte !
petri


----------



## action-werner (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zander im Bolmen (Schweden)*

Hab im Bolmen auch schon 2 Zander und viele Hechte gefangen. Alle übrigens mit Wobbler. Dioe Zandfer waren aber nur ~45cm groß.^^


----------

